#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > BUG、建議回報區 >  > 【已解決】 請導入舊的 phpbb2 weblog 2 文章及回應

## 狼王白牙

以 yoching 大大可以做到的為主

如果可以把會員的部落格文章還給他們

其他諸如 shutbox 之類的功能可以無視

剩下的就靠會員自己微調了

這點要麻煩一下  其實我也知道很麻煩 ^^"

如果麻煩到你想把主機提早幾個月還給我也 OK 啦 (該付款的從代管費用扣或是另談)

----------


## yoching

等待我搬家的事告一段落後~~~再幫你處理。這需要長期的時間處理。所以目前我只能短暫的設定還有辦法可以幫你。
因該是可以~~~不過也只是將內容移轉過去。排版什麼的可能還是得要麻煩會員自行處理了。

----------

